# Happy XMas to all of you and families



## rjalex (Dec 20, 2010)

I am grateful to the many knowledgeable and kind people that have helped me many times into having a better experience in using LR.

Even though never met any of you in person I think you are great generous people.

Hope you will have peace and happiness coming your way as your most important gifts for the upcoming holiday season.

Ciao from Rome - Italy
Bob


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks Bob! And the same to you.

I know our forum, while mostly western, has diverse followers around the world, so I'd add a wish for peace and prosperity to all of our friends who may celebrate different religious or cultural holidays at different times of the year.  

Adobe Lightroom, a force for peace and unity in the universe.....  *<|      (That's a smiley with a  St. Nick hat)


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 20, 2010)

Thank you, Bob, and also all the best to you and your family, Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!

Beat


----------



## monicalouie (Jan 8, 2011)

Happy New Year to everyone, enjoy and be safe!


----------

